# Functional Half Guard - Free Instructional (87 minutes)



## Aesopian (Jun 10, 2006)

Indrek Reiland is the instructor of Aliveness Gym Estonia (Straight Blast Gym) and an e-buddy of mine. Just to try his hand at it and see what it was like to create an instructional, he produced one called Functional Half Guard. Despite the guerilla filming, I have to admit that it is one of my favorite half guard instructionals.

I've seen ones by Gordo, Gustavo Machado, Saulo, Bob Bass, Ze Mario and others. While those are all good, Indrek's was the first I'd seen break down the half guard into truly _basic_ basics like hip, head and hand position, posture, defending the cross face, defending the underhook. The overall quality is surprisingly good considering the it was filmed on a digicam in the corner of a karate club with one training partner as his dummy. 

What I felt really made the video worth watching was the quality of the material. Most of it is simple, solid and safe, making it some of the most useful techniques and positions for half guard. The paw and double paw are staples of my half guard now, and the safety position is invaluable when passing. Watch those if nothing else.

I also found it interesting how he approached it like he was teaching the viewer how to better coach their own students, and the use of the I-Method and Isolation stage drilling to focus on specific skills or add them to the game.

I asked Indrek for permission to put his video online, and he was happy to share all it for free. So I present:

» Functional Half Guard by Indrek Reiland (Aliveness Gym Estonia) [01:26:59]

*Contents*
Introduction

Basic Positioning
Stay on your side
    Paw
    Isolation: paw vs crossface
    Triangling the legs
    Returning to closed guard
    Isolation: adding the guard return
    Double paw
    Defending the brabo choke
    Isolation: adding the double paw
    Wedge
    Isolation: adding the wedge
    Behind the back arm trapping + sweep
    Isolation: adding the arm trapping
    On teaching basic positions and isolated drilling​Basic TechniquesTwo ways of taking the back
    Toe grab sweep
    Isolation: adding toe grab sweep
    Sweeps off the wedge
- Going out the backdoor
- Grab pants sweep
    When to teach half guard, the more advanced games and the basics​Half Guard TopBasic goal - crossface and turning out
    Safety position 1
        - Down by hips to negate the underhook
        - Pinching knees to prevent the guard return
        - Cupping elbow to negate the paw
        - Head in landing pad to flatten them out
        - Isolation: safety position
        - Importance of head position
    Brabo choke
    Safety position 2
    Whizzer
    Why not to kill the paw with a knee
    Isolation: safety positions and whizzer
    Basic goal in detail
- Crossface
        - Turning out
        - Hand on hip
Gi grips
- Shoulder lockdown
- Face covering
    Passing off their bridge
    Wristlock
    Passing to mount
    Passing to side control
    Passing to side control or mount
    Isolation: passes
    Hip switch pass
    Isolation: Review of passing drills
    Putting the whole passing game together​Closing and Thanks​


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jun 10, 2006)

Great stuff!  I have Eshifa's stuff on this and it is good but I think you are absolutely right about this one.  It is very well put together and very, very functional.  Even a beginner like myself can utilize this almost immediately!

With the expansion of the half guard game it is imperative for anyone competing to have a thorough knowledge of how to function there.  I know I have been surprised a couple of times by people who are fantastic with their half-guard game.

I have to thank you again for being such a huge asset to the grappling knowledge on this board!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 10, 2006)

Aesopian said:
			
		

> Indrek Reiland is the instructor of Aliveness Gym Estonia (Straight Blast Gym) and an e-buddy of mine. Just to try his hand at it and see what it was like to create an instructional, he produced one called Functional Half Guard. Despite the guerilla filming, I have to admit that it is one of my favorite half guard instructionals.



Thanks for that


----------



## MJS (Jun 10, 2006)

Great material on that clip! Thanks!!:supcool: 

Mike


----------



## crushing (Jun 10, 2006)

I look forward to viewing this.  Thank you!


----------

